# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Integrale geneeskunde

## peteroomens

Ik schrijf nu ruim een half jaar voor dit forum en heb het idee 'dat ik behoorlijk bezocht wordt'. Of dat betekent dat al mijn bezoekers ook alles lezen, weet ik niet.

In mijn vrienden- en kennissenkring bevinden zich momenteel een aantal ernstig zieken, waar heel deskundige artsen en verplegend personeel hun uiterste best voor doen. Hulde! Bij welke ziekte of aandoening ook, zij dienen altijd als eerste geraadpleegd te worden.
In mijn praktijk kreeg ik veel te maken met mensen met houdingsgerelateerde klachten, vaak langdurig aanwezig, waarmee men echter niet zo goed raad wist. Kon ik dan veelal nog wel wat voor deze patiënten doen, dan vroeg men zich af waarom men zo lang had moeten zoeken.

Dit heeft volgens mij te maken met de wijze waarop klachten worden onderzocht. Bij rugpijn kun je misschien nog denken aan een verkeerde voetenstand, maar bij bijvoorbeeld een lui oog absoluut niet meer. Ik pleit dan ook voor integratie van deze beide zienswijzen. Dit alles in het belang van de patiënt. Deze vorm van geneeskunde heet *integrale geneeskunde*. Mijn columns zijn hier dan ook op afgestemd.

Peter

----------

